# Need some advice for a replacement part.



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Had a co worker drop off his machine to work on. He said, that he hit some thick ice, and his original belt broke. The belt looked a though it was the original. 

He replaced it, and within a matter minutes, fried it. He replaced it again, and stopped when he noticed it smoking. He thought that the pulley might be bent, it was. My guess is 1/4" deflection. 

The machine, 536.886400, is kinda of funky hybrid. It has a traditional two-stage setup, with rubber edged augers that propel it. 

The issue that I have, and could use one guidance, the pulley is available through Sears, but its $56. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/313915MA/0071/536&blt=04

The original is steel, and I would assume the replacement through Sears is too. 

Dimensions: 6.5" x 7/8"

Any help in locating a suitable replacement would be appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone here bought some pulleys from this guy for a Predator repower and I bookmarked his ebay store.

Machinery Parts, Domestic items in Redsheller's Store store on eBay!

And more specifically:





Looks like about half of Sears' cost. Are you sure it is the pulley and not the whole shaft?

My Ariens has a bit of a wobble in it and someone posted a video on here somewhere of a brand new Honda that has some wobble in it. Are you sure there isn't a different issue at play here? Double check the routing and make sure the belt is installed properly. They should be able to deal with some miss-alignment. Run it with the cover off and see if you can see what is eating the belt.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Someone here bought some pulleys from this guy for a Predator repower and I bookmarked his ebay store.
> 
> Machinery Parts, Domestic items in Redsheller's Store store on eBay!
> 
> ...


It was definitely the pulley. Crazy part, is that would have thought that the shear bolts would have given, or even shaft key. They didn't, and on further inspection, someone replaced them with grade 5(three line) bolts. That will also be addressed.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Happy to report that the pulley from the link came thursday. It was delayed due to weather. 

Got it installed, aligned everything, test fired it, and buttoned it back up for delivery. Another happy coworker.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

1/4" deflection really shouldn't have burnt a belt, but getting the belt on the wrong side of the brake on the idler arm sure will.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, it was bent on two opposing sides. That said. I expected a lot more damage to other parts. I checked the auger transmission, poked a screwdriver and a bit of trimmer line into it, and found nothing there. I did find a bent grade 5 bolt though, that was used as shear pins. Fixed that too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand tossing in what you have to get a job done (grade 5 or ?) and taking a chance but I don't understand people who spend good money on these machines and never bother to read the manual and understand what the machine should have and putting it back to normal before they break something even more expensive.
Oh well.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, a little background on the machine, it's a co-worker's that inherited it from his father-in-law. Supposedly, the FIW bought it new, and has since reached the age where outdoor work has become more hazardous then beneficial. I do not know who previously worked on the machine, nor anything else that he has owned, but the few that I have worked on, have been butchered to say the least. 

Old repairs, that were incompetent, to say the least. But that was probably a time before these boards existed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Best thing they did was bring it to you


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I appreciate that, and I'd like to think so too.

Now he brings everything OPE related to me. So, I must be doing something right.


----------

